# Yahoo- HEALTH PROBLEMS FORCED LUCAS MCNUTT TO DROP OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL (Northeast Mississippi Daily Journal)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

TUPELO - Lucas McNutt turned 18 on Nov. 14, but he's had another milestone to celebrate. "I got my GED," said McNutt, a former Tupelo High School student.View the full article


----------

